# Nettle Lake



## tphlegar

Has anyone been up to Nettle lake out by pioneer? I have never fished there and I have not heard anything about the lake. Just wondering if anyone has caught fish out of if and what was caught. I live in Delta ohio and I am looking for some good fishing areas around me. Thanks for any information.


----------



## jhammer

I fished off of someone's property there and caught some decent crappie and bluegill a few years ago. There's a lot of private property around the lake if I remember correctly.


----------



## olderfer

I live in Toledo and have fished Nettle a couple times without much success, tho I understand it to be a respectable panfish lake. And there's a good boat ramp.

But I decided a long time ago that if I'm going to drive an hour or more to go fishing, I am far better off to head N or NW into Michigan. A 70-mile range from Toledo covers at least 50 outstanding lakes ranging from jet ski heaven to kayak/float tube heaven.

Jim


----------



## tphlegar

I live in Delta and for panfish I love to fish La Su An but the lake doesn't open until May so I am just looking for a lake to fish until I can get out on La Su An.


----------



## mlayers

I have fished Nettle Lake for years. I have caught all types of fish there. You really need a boat as 90% of the lake is private. Nice boat dock and when the crappie is bedding you can really catch a lot by the boat ramp.....Matt


----------



## tphlegar

mlayers- Have you ever fished Nettle lake this early for crappie? I was thinking about going out there sometime next week to give it a try. I do have a boat to fish from too so that will probably help out a lot.


----------



## mlayers

no I have not fished it this early. It is noramly March and April. Then really good in June.


----------



## meathelmet

I have fished Nettle is there a large variety? Have any of you guys fish Seneca?


----------



## mlayers

tphlegar If you get out on Nettle go to the 2nd cove and fish on the north side o
f the cove about half way in there was a big tree in the water and fish around there I have caught a lot of crappies there. If you need anyone to fish with let me know as I am also waiting for La Su Ann to open. The trout over here by Montpelier will be hitting great in April. Could proably catch them now if you go out in a boat into deeper water. I was out today and did no good no even a hit.....


----------



## meathelmet

Sounds like my kayak would be good in these bodies of water.


----------



## mlayers

I have caught crappies, gills, pike, walleyes,cats, bullheads, carps, suckers, and bass in Nettle Lake. Lake Seneca I have not fished it for about 10 yrs now. They drained the lake to fix the dam, and the fishing went down hill. but I have heard it was a prety good lake to fish in again. I thought I may try it this year wil have to wait and see...


----------



## meathelmet

Thanks for the info, I will have to load the kayak up and head there for the day.


----------



## tphlegar

mlayers- what type of ramp do they have at Nettle lake? Is it a nice cement one and is there a dock along side the ramp?


----------



## mlayers

They have a very nice ramp The state put it in and yes there is a dock to tie you boat to while you park yor car and trailer. The ramp in on I beleive it is Co Rd 4.50.


----------



## mlayers

well did anyone make it up to one of these lakes. I was talking to a guy at work today and he said that Seneca Lake is a great crapppie lake. So I may have to get up thay way and try it out


----------



## tphlegar

I think I am heading up to Nettle lake either monday or tuesday.


----------



## SMiller007

i have fished nettle many times but have not had luck this early in the year before. give it a couple weeks. 

as far as Seneca Lake, I have wanted to fish it but i heard you must be a property owner (or guest of one) on the lake, to be allowed to fish it. Its a private lake community. does anyone here know differently?


----------



## Erie1

I have a trailer at Nettles Lake I'm selling if anyone is interested. Its at the camp ground on the north end of the lake. It's about a 100 ft from the beach. Comes with a large deck, Boat dock, Screen Room, and a small shed. My wife and I are getting out of camping and will sell the trailer for $2000 before the camp ground opens. The camping fee is $1000 a year. The trailer is a 97 Dutchman 37 ft. With a large pull out. I'm going to get some pictures and post it on Craigslist in the next few weeks.
Nettles Lake is no wake from 6 pm. to 10 am. If you go during the week you have the lake to your self for the most part. The ramp is nice on the south end of the lake and there is one at the camp ground also. There is a lot of Bass and Crappy once you find where to go.
Its a nice Lake with holes that drop 20+ feet in places.
Anyone serious about seeing the trailer let me know. I can get into the camp ground before it opens for the season. $2000 is a good deal and it won't last long after it's listed.


----------



## mlayers

The property around Seneca is private. But the water is state water you have to have a fishing license to fish it. The water is state water. I talked to a game warden years ago and he told me if I drop my boat in at the bridge on Co Rd R I could go down into the lade and fish it as long as I did not drop my anchor. I have caught lots of crappies there. and frim what I have heard it is back to being a great crappie lake. I am waitng for another week or two and I will be trying it again.


----------



## mlayers

Erie1 sent you a message about trailer


----------



## SMiller007

is there a public boat ramp on or near Seneca Lake?


----------



## mlayers

not a public ramp but a ramp for guests and proberty owners


----------



## bassman843

yea its good in thje spring gets beat up bad in the summer


----------



## tphlegar

Does anyone know if the dock gets taken out at nettle lake. I'm heading up there tomorrow and wanted to make sure there will be a dock when I launch my boat.


----------



## Erie1

:F


tphlegar said:


> Does anyone know if the dock gets taken out at nettle lake. I'm heading up there tomorrow and wanted to make sure there will be a dock when I launch my boat.


You may be able to find out about the dock by calling the carry out on the corner......I thinks it's called Stony's Carry Out. All they need to do is look out the window and see if the dock is in or not at the state ramp.


Good Luck


----------



## tphlegar

well yesterday i took a drive over to nettle lake to look around because planning a trip to the lake friday to try for some crappie. I talked to a guy getting ready to head out fishing and I was wondering if he was a member on here. I was up there around 10:20 by the boat ramp.


----------



## mlayers

I went to another pond over by Montpelier and fished for a hour I got 12 using minnows


----------



## mlayers

If any one would like to get on Seneca I know a property owner and he told me I could use him and be his guest. But I don't have a boat to get out on the lake. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## mlayers

Talked to a friend of mine and he told me the crappies is biting at nettle lake. He fished it last night and he got around 50 in a couple of hours. I may have to run up there to see if I can do any good.


----------



## tphlegar

I fished nettle lake with my dad Friday and we caught a few. Ended up taking 10 home. We are going back up there Tuesday morning to do some more fishing.


----------



## tphlegar

Did fairly well out on nettle lake today. Think Im going to hit it up again this weekend.


----------



## mlayers

nice mess I also will be headed there this weekend


----------



## tphlegar

I think I will be back out there saturday. I know they are calling for rain at this point but hopefully it will change by later this week.


----------



## mlayers

I planning on being there on 
Saturday also. I drive a red blazer with the 
driver side morror gone. Stop and say hi......Matt


----------



## tphlegar

I usually have my dads trailblazer and have a 15ft fiberglass starcraft. Planning on being up there early so if I see you out on the water Ill give you a wave.


----------



## mlayers

I have no boat so I will be fishing from the shore. In the channel or by the boat dock.


----------



## mlayers

Didn't make it to the lake today. My son and his girlfriend had their baby girl early this morning. 5lbs 6ozs. So will get out in the morning for some crappies...


----------



## tphlegar

made it out with my dad today. my dad caught one about 12inches. A lot of them had eggs in them. Must be getting ready to spawn. Heres a picture of todays catch.


----------



## walleye28

I'm planning on heading up there with my little inflatable boat what have the crappier been hitting on? and whats the status on the bass and sunfish? thanks for the info!


----------



## mlayers

have not fished Nettle lake for the last couple of weeks. When I was there water was high very high could not get to my fishing spots. Was thinking about getting there this coming weekend. If I get there and do any good I will post.


----------



## tphlegar

I think Im going to try and make it up there saturday. Last time i was there the water was up past the dock and could not launch the boat.


----------

